# Film de protection pour l'écran ?



## Tyler (17 Décembre 2001)

Bonsoir,

j'aimerai savoir si il existe des films de protection transparent pour proteger l'ecran LCD de mon powerbook ?

Parce que c'est vrai que c'est assez fragile alors si il existe un moyen de le renforcer...Ce serait cool !!

J'imagine un film en nylon transparent qui permettrait de continuer à utiliser le Ti en fonctionnement lorsque le film est appliqué....

Sur ce bonne nuit,
et merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

[17 décembre 2001 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2001)

Salut Tyler !
En lisant ton post, j'ai pensé : "tiens pourquoi pas un préservatif grande taille que tu pourrais rouler et dérouler selon que tu utilises l'engin ou non (ton PB, bien entendu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)", mais après coup, je me suis dit : "c'est tellement débile que je vais m'abstenir...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Donc, considère que je n'ai rien dit !
Bonne journée Tyler...
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Tyler (17 Décembre 2001)

Encore un abut de Substance Illicites......

Allez the big...

RETOURNE AU BAR....

MOUARF !


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2001)

un peu de serieu ici, tu veux parler des traces sur l'écran ? je ne le repeterai jamais assez en aucun cas le clavier  ne touche l'écran ! pourquoi investir dans un film alors qu'un simple feuille de papier buvard fait cela a merveille et pour une somme dérisoire


----------



## Tyler (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*un peu de serieu ici, tu veux parler des traces sur l'écran ? je ne le repeterai jamais assez en aucun cas le clavier  ne touche l'écran ! pourquoi investir dans un film alors qu'un simple feuille de papier buvard fait cela a merveille et pour une somme dérisoire*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Absolument pas !

Le clavier ne touche pas l'écran,je te le garantie !! En tout cas pas chez moi !

Non,ce dont je veux parler,c'est simplement un renfort pour l'écran !!! Juste pour le proteger pendant que l'on travaille dessus ! C'est tout !


----------



## archeos (17 Décembre 2001)

Normalement, tant que tu ne touches qu'avec les yeux, ça ne risques rien non ?


----------



## Tyler (17 Décembre 2001)

Ouais Archeos...

Mais la poussière...Etc....
Enfin bref...

Apparement ça n'existe pas...

Tant pis.


----------



## archeos (17 Décembre 2001)

Tiens c'est vrai ça les lcd attirent la poussière. Tu nettoie avec quoi ?


----------



## Tyler (17 Décembre 2001)

En fonction : Chiffon doux non pelucheux.
Eteint : Chiffon doux non pelucheux légèrement humidifié avec de l'eau.


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2001)

pour la poussiere, j'utilise une espece de plumeau statique (à eviter sur les cartes meres   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
pour les traces sur l'ecran, je viens de commander le kit OWC, avec nettoyant, polish, et protection de l'ecran en cuir pour eviter les traces de touches.
a+


----------



## LCT (17 Décembre 2001)

Jutilise depuis des années du simple Ajax vitres sur du chiffon non pelucheux (ne pas projeter directement sur lécran) sans le moindre problème et sur tous mes écrans (Apple Studio, iMac, iBook2).
Pas chic mais pas cher mon zami    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jai bien dit Ajax VITRES.
Pas de poudre abrasive évidemment
Et pas de Destop (jai pas dit Desktop) non plus !
Ça sert à déboucher les éviers    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[17 décembre 2001 : message édité par LCT]


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

et en utilisant un chiffon microfibres?  ou du papier optique kodak (non rayant pour obj' et non imbibé)  ?


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*pour la poussiere, j'utilise une espece de plumeau statique (à eviter sur les cartes meres    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
pour les traces sur l'ecran, je viens de commander le kit OWC, avec nettoyant, polish, et protection de l'ecran en cuir pour eviter les traces de touches.
a+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je cherche en effet une protection en cuir pour mon titanium. Mais OWC est un revendeur américain. N'y a-t-il pas un revendeur en France qui proposerais ce produit ?


----------



## Tyler (18 Décembre 2001)

Je ne vois pas ou vous voyez des traces de touches,l'écran de mon titanium n'en contient aucune !

Les nouveaux n'ont plus ce problème !!!!


----------



## vicento (18 Décembre 2001)

J'ai un 550 et on peut y voir les traces de touches sales.
Donc cela doit peut être encore exister.
Il se peut que cela arrive en le portant si on ne fait pas trops attention.


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2001)

Sur mon 550 aussi je vois les traces. Et je suis obliger de laver mon écran toutes les semaines. Alors si une protection est vendue quelque part en France, j'en veux une.

En attendant, je me débrouille avec une feuille, mais ce n'est pas très esthétique.


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*pour la poussiere, j'utilise une espece de plumeau statique (à eviter sur les cartes meres    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
pour les traces sur l'ecran, je viens de commander le kit OWC, avec nettoyant, polish, et protection de l'ecran en cuir pour eviter les traces de touches.
a+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hihi tu tes faire avoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pourquoi achetter ça alors qu'un papier buvard disponible pret de chez toi en fait autant


----------



## Ariioehau (18 Décembre 2001)

Quand j'avais mon PB G3 WallStreet j'utilisai un chiffon à lunette pour séparer le clavier de l'écran.

Ca avai l'avantage que je pouvais le réutiliser pour nettoyer l'écran dans la foulée...

Je ne comprends quand même pas que ce problème n'ai pas été résolu depuis des années que ca dure...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[17 décembre 2001 : message édité par Théo]


----------



## hl (18 Décembre 2001)

Pourquoi ne pas garder le film de protection qui était sur l'écran à la livraison. C'est sympa, comme les housses plastique transparent sur les sièges de voitures neuves.
Ben quoi, faut bien rigoler pour se distraire de l'angoisse qui tenaille ceux qui vienne d'acheter un TiBook DVD.


----------

